# My memory is fine!



## Bill.K (Mar 28, 2012)

Three old ladies were discussing the trials and tribulations of getting older.

One said, "Sometimes I catch myself with a jar of mayonnaise in my hand while standing in front of the refrigerator, and I can't remember whether I need to put it away or start making a sandwich."

The second lady chimed in with, "Yes, sometimes I find myself on the landing of the stairs and can't remember whether I was on my way up or on my way down."

The third one responded, "Well, ladies, I'm glad I don't have that problem, knock on wood," as she rapped her knuckles on the table and then said, "That must be the door, I'll get it!"


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2012)

"Double" the funny! layful:


----------



## Elzee (Nov 15, 2012)

lol - OK, I'll add another memory or lack of memory joke...

A few old couples used to get together to talk about life and to have a  good time. At one of the get togethers, one of the men, Harry, started talking about this  fantastic restaurant he went to the other night with his wife. 

“Really?”, one of the men said, what’s it called? After thinking for a  few seconds, Harry said, “what are those good smelling flowers called  again?” 

“Do you mean a rose? the first man questioned. 

“Yes that’s it,”  he exclaimed. Looking over at his wife he said, “Rose, what’s that  restaurant we went to the other night?”


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 15, 2012)

LOL, oldie but goodie Elzee!


----------

